# Putting themselves "to bed" question



## TinyHouse

So each night I have to go outside and put the little gals into the chicken house. They've been huddling in a corner of the run even though the pop door is open and there's a light on for them inside. 

Last night, for the first time, once I put the first two in, the rest (eventually) actually went up the ladder and went inside themselves. I sat and watched for what seemed like an eternity for the last one to figure it out and go up the ladder. She called and called and CALLED to the others. You could tell she was NOT happy about being outside by herself while the others were doing more "cooing" and "trilling" inside. 

When do they start going into the house all by themselves each night without me getting them "started"? They are about 4 weeks old now.


----------



## Energyvet

I wonder if the light inside is confusing them. Maybe someone else would be better able to answer this, but I think the light inside might be confusing as they are thinking bedtime - go somewhere dark and sleep - and there's this bright light on inside the coop. Sound like Temple Grandin, don't I? Lol


----------



## TinyHouse

Oh - really? I hadn't even thought about that. They have been in what seems like the darkest corner of the run...... 

Cool! Tonight I will try keeping the light OFF until they (hopefully) go to bed themselves. 

Thanks!


----------



## Energyvet

I might just be Full of Poo too! Lol


----------



## TinyHouse

Hey, it's worth a try. I don't like catching them each night (against their will) and stressing them out any more than necessary. I want them to look at me as the person who brings treats, not the person who comes in to pick them up and piss them off.


----------



## 7chicks

I have a light on in my coop with the shorter days. They go in by themselves light on or no when they're ready for bed. Your's are young yet. They'll get the hang of it.  On the chilly evenings when its time for bed, I will keep on a 25 watt green or blue light for them. They don't mind. Usually have it set on a timer for them too. Spoiled little buggers they are.


----------



## TinyHouse

7chicks said:


> I have a light on in my coop with the shorter days. They go in by themselves light on or no when they're ready for bed. Your's are young yet. They'll get the hang of it.  On the chilly evenings when its time for bed, I will keep on a 25 watt green or blue light for them. They don't mind. Usually have it set on a timer for them too. Spoiled little buggers they are.


lol - mine is a red heat lamp since they are still so young. It got fairly cool last night and they were around the "edges" of the light after I shut them up. They have plenty of space to choose where they want to sleep so they get neither too hot or too cool. They still haven't figured out about the roosts yet but I didn't think they'd use those for awhile. However, they are ready for them whenever they need/want them.


----------



## Roslyn

My girls go through a whole "thing" at bedtime. As the sun dips behind the treeline they start to gather near the coop, they don't go in, but they are near. As dusk sets in they gather on a pile of tree limbs piled under a pine tree next to the coop for the evening "Committee meeting and Preening Session" where they preen and talk amongst themselves. Some head into the coop for some pellets and water before heading to the roosts, but many hang out until it's almost dark. Many times I go up to the coop to shut the doors and gather eggs and a few are still hanging out and I shoo them in.

With young peeps you may have to temp them in with a evening snack. I have found a handful or two of scratch will give them something to do and give them that bedtime meal before roosting. Just make sure water is in the coop for them after they eat.

Getting them to go in themselves is much easier than trying to herd them in. Chasing chickens sucks.


----------



## cogburn

They, like us, are creatures of habit.. If you go out and catch them each night then they figure that's the norm, and will continue to wait for you to do so. But they will figure it out on their own, they are still young, and are figuring these things out themselves, 2-3 days they should catch on, they love ladders and jumping, flying on and off of things as they develop their wing muscles and get feathered out, that's why I always have a couple of old tree stumps, or pile of bricks/rocks in the coop to exercise them.


----------



## TinyHouse

Yep cog, have tried to do the same thing. One of the Welsummers came flying out this morning, straight at me. She would have landed in my lap if she'd come just a few more inches. lol I'm sure that is NOT what she intended. 

This is Rose getting to the top of the branch that I put in the run for them. I need to get a different, better and bigger one for them and strip off all the bark. Although it is funny to watch them "teeter" on this one.


----------



## Diane

Mine have a little ritual (they are 15 wks old today),,I always bring out a small bowl of mash for them, (their crumble mixed with water), when they see me coming at nite with that, they go racing for the coop

I have one Buff Orpington (Buff, yep real original name She is the friendliest, nosiest of the bunch, she is like a velcro dog Anyway, tonite, I went in the run to shut the double doors, she goes running in the coop, sees me backing out, chasing after me, I get one double door shut, and she's squeezing thru the other one, I pick her up to stick her in the coop, she goes IN and races for the chicken door LOL,,I beat her to it, and shut the chicken door..She's a crafty little chicken


----------



## Roslyn

Diane said:


> Mine have a little ritual (they are 15 wks old today),,I always bring out a small bowl of mash for them, (their crumble mixed with water), when they see me coming at nite with that, they go racing for the coop
> 
> I have one Buff Orpington (Buff, yep real original name She is the friendliest, nosiest of the bunch, she is like a velcro dog Anyway, tonite, I went in the run to shut the double doors, she goes running in the coop, sees me backing out, chasing after me, I get one double door shut, and she's squeezing thru the other one, I pick her up to stick her in the coop, she goes IN and races for the chicken door LOL,,I beat her to it, and shut the chicken door..She's a crafty little chicken


LOL!!

I have a few that will NOT go in the coop because they figured out that I WANT them to. So therefore it's a trap and they have to run the other way. They do it with the fence gate as well. They will watch others go thru the gate, and then they will hang back and look at the gate and I will gently urge them in, when at the last minute they BAIL and run the other way!!!!

TRAP!!!!!!


----------



## 1948daydreamer

I have all bantams,and they all sleep in a sycamore tree in the front yard. When I got them,they all chose this tree and that is their bed. I have a ladder leaned up against the tree so the young un's can get up there. Funny,the mama will keep them in the nest until they feather out good,then she will coax them up into the tree. 7:30 pm is bedtime,and I usually give them some kind of a treat about 7,then just sit and watch them go to bed. It is really funny watching the little ones learn to use the ladder,but they seem to get the hang of it pretty quickly.


----------



## Energyvet

Would you post a pic of them roosting in the tree? I'd live to see that.


----------



## BootedBantam

I don't like chasing them either. Lucky, I have Outlaw, my roo, When I want them to come in, I say "kennel up" and tap two times on the coop door. He has been going right in and the girls follow him. He knows what I want (too dang cute)


----------



## TinyHouse

BootedBantam said:


> I don't like chasing them either. Lucky, I have Outlaw, my roo, When I want them to come in, I say "kennel up" and tap two times on the coop door. He has been going right in and the girls follow him. He knows what I want (too dang cute)


And THAT, right there, is the main reason I'd want a roo..... *sigh*

I don't really have to chase them if I let it get dark before I go put them in (yes, I'm still doing it - keeping the light turned off didn't help). They all huddle in a corner of the run and I just go scoop up two at a time and put them in. 3 trips and - if the ones I've already put in the house don't come out - they are "tucked in" for the night.

PLEASE tell me that I'm not messing things up for them figuring this out and doing it themselves EVENTUALLY?????


----------



## Energyvet

Get yourself a Roo. ;-)


----------



## TinyHouse

I'm waiting to see if any of my "girls" turn out to be little boys. I may end up with a roo without trying!


----------



## Energyvet

Cool! A surprise Roo!


----------



## TinyHouse

Yeah, the neighbors are going to love me.....


----------



## BootedBantam

Hope you get a roo!! 

I use the same method with the dogs, tap on kennel. I also use my kindle to herd the chickens in the coop if no one is co-operating. Maybe your chickens don't want to come in, they like it out there. How many do you have?


----------



## TinyHouse

6 - and they are only about 4 1/2 weeks old and it's starting to get pretty cool at night. So I don't feel like I can leave them outside all night. They are safe, nothing can get them through or over the run I built but they bunch up and squeeze into the corner and I'm afraid someone is going to get smooshed and/or they will all get sick/die from being too cold.


----------



## 1948daydreamer

Energyvet said:


> Would you post a pic of them roosting in the tree? I'd live to see that.


The tree is all leafed out right now,but when the leaves fall I should be able to get a good picture. I'll try getting a photo of them all going to bed.


----------



## Energyvet

Cool. Thanks, I'll wait. Something to look forward to.


----------



## Lady_Alia

When I put out a new batch I either keep them in the coop for 3 days then let them out in the yard or I keep them in a kennel in the coop. 
The first batch then taught the subsequent batches that night time means coop time. 
They learn that the coop means safety.


----------



## TinyHouse

Lady_Alia said:


> When I put out a new batch I either keep them in the coop for 3 days then let them out in the yard or I keep them in a kennel in the coop.
> The first batch then taught the subsequent batches that night time means coop time.
> They learn that the coop means safety.


So, since I've blown it for the first week or so, do you have a suggestion for how I handle them now? Keep them in the chicken house for a day or so? That wouldn't be that hard since it's supposed to rain tomorrow. The day we had rain and kind of scary wind, I had to go out and put them inside. Even with it pelting down rain, they didn't have enough sense to go inside.


----------



## Lady_Alia

Since they're so young you can try it. They'll learn that the coop means safely and will WANT to go in at night. Mine head in about half an hour before dark, find their spots and nestle in.


----------



## TinyHouse

I'm also wondering if they don't realize there are roosts in the chicken house? They've started acting like they want to "roost" in the evening. They get up on the branch in the run and they were on my lawn chair on the arm and the back for a bit tonight also. They all still ended up all bunched and huddled up in the corner on the ground again though. 

I'll try keeping them inside for the next few days. Although I'm going to miss watching their antics outside.... 

Thanks!


----------



## Lady_Alia

Give it a try, what's it gonna hurt? Since they've kinda got use to being out it may take a few more days? 
I think when they get use to the coop and it feels more like home to them they might start using the perches. About half of mine get into the coop rafters lol

GOOD LUCK! Keep us updated ;-)


----------



## craziegrannie

In the beginning I used food to get them to go in and chase any stragglers into the coop. Now they will go in as it gets dark and they roost in the rafters. I have a couple of old latters in the coop for them to use also.


----------



## TinyHouse

Well, they discovered the roosts inside. I went to check on them this morning and at least 4 of them were up there. It's pretty chilly and windy today so leaving them in the chicken house today is probably a good idea anyway. 

I've thought about tempting them with treats, however, the way my house is built, it's kind of confusing for them. They do run to me when they see me because they've figured out I bring special things for them, however, since the chicken house is open underneath, they just run under it to get to me that way. I guess I'll just have to come up with something super special and see if I can tempt them up the outside ladder while I'm standing by it. 

Most of them are still pretty skittish around me, but they will "gather" around my feet, just not let me touch them - except for Violet. Yesterday though, I was sitting in my new "chicken coop lawn chair" (YAY!!), talking to my daughter on the phone and Rose (the Black Star) actually jumped up onto my lap twice! I wish I'd had some treat for her when she did that. She jumped off as soon as I went to touch her. That's HUGE progress as far as I am concerned. I suppose if I never get them to the point where they will ride around on my shoulder it's no big deal - at least I won't have to worry about anyone pecking at my ear or pooping on me!


----------



## Youknowmyname57

I had a stall in my horse barn totally redone into a predator safe chicken coop and my birds all love it! Each night before dark they wander in--the 4 chickens first and then the 6 guineas and either fly or walk up a ramp (made for a crippled guinea but the silkie uses it too) and settle in for the night. The chickens always go in first and stay on one side together and the guineas take the other side. Love them!!!

Donna


----------



## RobinStone

My 8 week old pullets put themselves to bed and even use the roost.


----------



## TinyHouse

RobinStone said:


> My 8 week old pullets put themselves to bed and even use the roost.


*sigh* I hope mine learn to do that.

Can I send them to your house for lessons?


----------



## teddy

When I started the flock I did not feed them one day and about 8 pm I put some scratch in the roost area and all 14 went in I closed the door. After that it was like a relief. Every night before dusk they went to bed.


----------



## Energyvet

Teddy you are brilliant!


----------



## teddy

Thanks Energyvet! The chickens told me what to do.


----------



## Lady_Alia

Soooo, how's it going? Any success thus far?


----------



## TinyHouse

Well, they've been "cooped up" for the last two days since it's been cold and rainy - perfect timing, huh?  

Today I gave them a treat of cottage cheese inside the chicken house. I haven't been back out there to see what they thought of it - they were too leery of it to try it while I stood outside and watched them (I had something on the stove and couldn't wait forever). 

It's supposed to be nice tomorrow so I'll let them out and see if they figure out that the chicken house, with the roosts, is the right place to be once it starts getting dark. I thought I'd put some more cottage cheese in the coop for them tomorrow night if they liked what I gave them today. 

Thanks for asking!


----------



## Lady_Alia

You're very welcome! I gotsta watch out for my chicken buddies ;-)


----------



## 7chicks

They'll LOVE the cottage cheese! My girls went crazy for it the first time they had it. Cottage cheese flying everywhere!  I had to leave just because they were getting it all over me besides themselves.


----------



## TinyHouse

We are making progress. I was just outside and saw them coming back OUT from the chicken house - which means that they went into the chicken house all by themselves. I let them out this morning (late) and they were very ready to be outside again after two days. They had eaten most of the cottage cheese but not cleaned it up like I thought they would. Might have had something to do with what I put it in though. I was lazy and didn't bring the water outside so I think they had all gone back inside for a drink. 

We'll see what happens tonight when it starts getting dark. I might try tempting them with the cottage cheese again.


----------



## dstabor

Mine have a couple branches in their covered dog run with coop attached. They only go in it to lay their eggs and sleep in the run. Hoping they'll use the coop in the winter. Do you think I should remove the branches?


----------



## TinyHouse

They are stubborn little butts...... lol


----------



## Lady_Alia

TinyHouse said:


> They are stubborn little butts...... lol


Does that mean they didn't go in on their own?


----------



## TinyHouse

No, they didn't go in on their own......


----------



## Lady_Alia

TinyHouse said:


> No, they didn't go in on their own......


Did they at least require a little less persuasion?


----------



## Energyvet

Kids can really push your buttons some times. Aaaarrrrrrggggghhhhh!


----------



## TinyHouse

Nope, had to catch them and forcibly put them in the chicken house. They were NOT happy either - the ones I put in first kept trying to come back out. 

I guess it won't *hurt* them to leave them outside since my coop is secure. It's just that it's getting cold at night and I don't like seeing them bunch up in the corner of the coop against the chicken wire.


----------



## Energyvet

Is it possible there is something in there that frightens them. I know, I know. Temple Grandin again. (eyeroll). But they seem so determined to go in the other direction. It's like there's an aversion. Doesn't make a lot of sense except to think they are running away - not toward. What's causing them to run away from their coop? Just saying....


----------



## TinyHouse

No, they aren't running away from it or scared of it. They were in it earlier today to get a drink. They've found the roosts and are using them. They just don't have enough sense to know that they should go in there for the night. I probably should have made them stay inside of it for a couple of days when I first put them outside. But instead, I made them go outside right away because I wanted to watch them. Now they don't know that inside is where their "bed" is. I know they will figure it out when it starts getting colder, it would just be nice to have them do it on their own now. I don't mind catching them and putting them in each night but I don't want to do that if that's not the right thing to do. 

Good thing I only have 6, huh? ;-)


----------



## Energyvet

It's just so perplexing, really. I'm trying to think like a chicken and understand why they are doing this, but not being on site is the limiting factor. It's like a riddle, or a puzzle I can't solve, so of course it's making me crazy. Something about the whole situation is like simple and obvious and we 're all just dancing around it. What if you left them out? Then I guess YOU wouldn't be able to sleep.


----------



## Lady_Alia

There is ABSOLUTELY no way I'd let my birds stay out over night!!! We've got neighborhood dogs, *****, opossums, coyotes, and we live on a highway! 

I sure wish I knew how to help you. It's almost like they're afraid of it, but only at night time. What's different about the coop at night? Is there a light? Is it cramped?


----------



## Energyvet

That's what keep rolling around my head. Is the light buzzing? Is it too bright? What if they were little white Christmas lights instead of a bulb. Is the electric not grounded so they are getting shocked? What is it?


----------



## TinyHouse

They lack sense.... plain and simple.


----------



## Energyvet

. ......................


----------



## BootedBantam

What is the difficulty in just picking them all up and putting them in the coop? If you do it consistently every night, I think they will eventually get it. They are still babies, right? There is no mother hen or rooster around to lead them in. You must lead them. Wear an apron or long tshirt and collect them up like you would eggs. Tell them it's time for bed. Just like children they need to learn. It takes time to fall into a routine. Hope that helps..You sound like a good chicken mom......lot's of love for the chickens.


----------



## TinyHouse

Lady_Alia said:


> There is ABSOLUTELY no way I'd let my birds stay out over night!!! We've got neighborhood dogs, *****, opossums, coyotes, and we live on a highway!
> 
> I sure wish I knew how to help you. It's almost like they're afraid of it, but only at night time. What's different about the coop at night? Is there a light? Is it cramped?


Lady, they would be perfectly safe in the run overnight, although probably cold. It's a brand new coop with both chicken wire (buried underground) and 2" x 4" hardware cloth from bottom to top and over the top. Nothing can get in to get them.

They aren't afraid of anything in the chicken house, they were in it earlier today. They've found the roosts, there's food and water, nothing buzzing or making any noise. I have a red heat lamp on in it but I've checked and it's not too hot - besides, they have plenty of room to be wherever they want to be as far as temp. I tried keeping the light off the other night and that didn't make a difference. It's supposed to be big enough for 12 full-grown chickens and there are only 6 of them and they are only 5 weeks old.

I love them dearly, but they are just dumb.


----------



## teddy

Not dumb just following they'er instincts. At dusk they go to roost. Does not matter how cold or wet it is they look for something to roost on. once it gets dark you can walk right up to the roost and pick them up. Make some roosts in the run. A bar or something five or six feet up from the ground, and also the coop. If they want to roost in the run and it safe, mite as well let them. Light will keep them from going dormant or sleep. Once it gets cold they most likely will start going in. If not wait till they are on the roost after dark and pick them up and put them in the coop. No chasing required.


I just notice you said five weeks old. So the roosts should just be a 2 or 3 feet off the ground. What ever they can reach with one jump.


----------



## Lady_Alia

Ohh no!! I didn't mean yours wasn't safe, I was saying I wouldn't trust mine at night to keep them safe! lol I have two layers of fencing but no top. 

It sounds like everything is right, maybe they'll just do it eventually? I wish you all the luck in the world and will keep following the thread. 

Maybe the poster after me is right, maybe if you keep collecting them they'll learn? They are babies.


----------



## Energyvet

I'm with Teddy on this. There is a reason they do what they do. We're just stupid humans. So many times in my life my animals would be doing something differently than I would want. And I would force the issue and some nasty thing would happen and it would be my fault for not listening to the animal. There is a reason. They're just not talking. :-/


----------



## TinyHouse

Guess who was sitting at the pop door, just inside the coop, waiting when I got home this evening around dusk?


----------



## Lady_Alia

TinyHouse said:


> Guess who was sitting at the pop door, just inside the coop, waiting when I got home this evening around dusk?


Santa Clause? :-D


----------



## Energyvet

Hahahahahaha


----------



## TinyHouse

lol 

All six of them were just sitting there in the doorway. Only thing is, they started to get up and come towards me when I went into the coop. Only two of them started out and they didn't make it very far so I just shoo'd them back inside and "tucked them in" for the night.


----------



## Lady_Alia

TinyHouse said:


> lol
> 
> All six of them were just sitting there in the doorway. Only thing is, they started to get up and come towards me when I went into the coop. Only two of them started out and they didn't make it very far so I just shoo'd them back inside and "tucked them in" for the night.


That's excellent!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!! It should get easier from here out.

If you wait just a tad longer before going out they will stay in. Once they get roosted for the night they're pretty much set in their spot.


----------



## 1948daydreamer

Here are some of my small flock of bantams going to bed,and some of them in the tree. Notice the little one with it's mama. It is only about 1 week old but can already get up into the tree and under it's mama..


----------



## joselleceline

Mine automatically figured it out themselves, but not until they were about 5 months old.


----------



## TinyHouse

joselleceline said:


> Mine automatically figured it out themselves, but not until they were about 5 months old.


What did you do until then? Just leave them outside or put them in every night?

Thanks though, this makes me feel better.


----------



## Roslyn

OMG!! How did that peep get up there!! Sly little bugger.


----------



## 1948daydreamer

That "little bugger" can fly. He barely has feathers,but he can fly.


----------



## mellie

My girls were doing perfectly, then one night I came out to close the door and 3 chickens 1 duck were on top of the coop, and 2 ducklings were inside. The ducklings always put themselves to bed, but the girls are getting worse. Now the biggest duck has taken to roosting on my brand new car.... Not cool at all. I hope they go in tonight. They don't fuss about being picked up and placed in the coop. Wonder what they are thinking?


----------



## mellie

Is there a certain height my coop should be at?

It is on the ground with a ramp to "upstairs" but that is only two feet high.


----------



## teddy

mellie said:


> Is there a certain height my coop should be at?
> 
> It is on the ground with a ramp to "upstairs" but that is only two feet high.


I did not know ducks go to roost. But chickens like going high to roost. Safety thing. Keep putting them in the coop. They mat learn to go in. But every chicken has they're own attitude, maybe a high roost in the coop.


----------



## joselleceline

TinyHouse said:


> What did you do until then? Just leave them outside or put them in every night?
> 
> I chased them down or lured them with treats, picked them up and put them in the house. After a while I would put them about half way up the ramp. Once they learned the ramp, they put themselves to bed!


----------



## TinyHouse

Mine know the ramp and use it during the day - I've watched them. Trying treats doesn't work as well for me since they come running to me - underneath the chicken house, not up the ramp. 

I'm just going to put them to bed after it gets dark and I've determined that they aren't going to do it themselves. One of these days, I'm sure they will figure it out. They did once..... ;-)


----------



## geminicowgirl

My Roo is as dumb as a bag of hammers, my girls were the smart ones and figured out how to get back into my coop. Had to chase him for 3 hours in the pouring rain. He is in but good grief gotta find an easier way lololololol


----------



## Energyvet

Poor you Gemini. But the idea of you chasing him in the rain is just a little bit funny. Glad you're both warm and dry now.


----------



## mellie

Last night,when I went to put mine to bed, everyone was in the coop except the oldest duck. Duckie was no where to be seen. I looked in trees, tops of all vehicles, in the barns. No Duckie. I hope she realized she is a duck and found a mister duck on the pond. Husband thinks she will be here in the AM...


----------



## Energyvet

Good luck Mellie. I hope you're right and you find her in the morning.


----------



## mellie

Well yes Duckie was hanging around the coop this morning when I went to let out. I texted husband, but found he left his phone here today. I usually remind him, but was asleep today when he left out.


----------



## Lady_Alia

mellie said:


> Well yes Duckie was hanging around the coop this morning when I went to let out. I texted husband, but found he left his phone here today. I usually remind him, but was asleep today when he left out.


YAY!!! So glad Duckie is ok!!


----------



## Energyvet

I am so relieved. I thought for sure the worst. So very happy for you and Ducky.


----------



## mellie

Well, her momma and aunts are "wild" pets from my neighbor ... I just thought she finally decided to go with them. But she is very close to the chickens... Boss momma. So I figured she must be around. I think the coop is not high enough for her, and with Cindy Lou Who and Dr. Suess growing bigger than her... It is cramped in there.


----------



## JAschner

We got our baby chicks in January so they were not outside until they were 12 weeks old (mid-March). At first they all huddled by the gate of the run and I had to scoop them up to put them in the coop. After about 1 and 1/2 weeks they figured it out and go settle in by themselves everynight right before dusk. It is interesting to sit outside and watch and listen to them settle in. When we are outside they wait until the last minute because they associate us with food.
Regarding a comment about them being skittish. Once ours reached laying age at 5+ months, they suddenly became much easier to handle. Not only do they squat down into a breeding posture which makes it easier, but they also became much less fidgety when we pick them up.
My favorite thing is when they dust bathe. It is funny to see them laying on their sides with their feet up in the air.


----------



## roketdoc

I give mine dryed mealworms and start out letting them peck them out of my fingers and work up to the lap thing. They are smarter than you think!


----------



## melvawicklund

I have a small garden rake with a red rake head about 8 inches wide. My chickens learned that when I brought this out to herd them into the coup that it was time to go inside. I don't even have to do anything now but just pick it up. They walk into their coup and I close the door. 

I believe that your chicks are still young and what ever routine you come up with they will get used to. If I don't go out there before sunset...they put themselves to bed. I just have to close and latch the coup. 

If I have them out free range...I just pick up the rake and walk behind them swinging the rake side to side and they walk back to their coup and fenced yard in front of the coup.


----------



## wyattusmc

melvawicklund said:


> I have a small garden rake with a red rake head about 8 inches wide. My chickens learned that when I brought this out to herd them into the coup that it was time to go inside. I don't even have to do anything now but just pick it up. They walk into their coup and I close the door.
> 
> I believe that your chicks are still young and what ever routine you come up with they will get used to. If I don't go out there before sunset...they put themselves to bed. I just have to close and latch the coup.
> 
> If I have them out free range...I just pick up the rake and walk behind them swinging the rake side to side and they walk back to their coup and fenced yard in front of the coup.


I have a question for you. Do you close off the actual coop at night? I have a door to the inside of coop where they roost and have besting boxes. I close that at night because it gets windy.


----------



## InnKeeper

It's a good idea to close up the coop at night to prevent nocturnal predators from feasting on your birds.


----------



## ellis36

melvawicklund said:


> I have a small garden rake with a red rake head about 8 inches wide. My chickens learned that when I brought this out to herd them into the coup that it was time to go inside. I don't even have to do anything now but just pick it up. They walk into their coup and I close the door.


I use the handle from an old rake. When I first put them in the stall I used the handle to herd them into 'their' corner while I mucked under the roost pole&#8230;.which is really kind of a ladder thing with five 'poles' starting a foot off the floor up to five feet high. Now they free-range but will go in the stall just before sunset by themselves. If I want to get them in a little earlier, I just get my handle and herd them like sheep into the stall. Without the handle, they won't herd at all&#8230;just run everywhere.
I think routine is a big part of chicken life, just like most animals&#8230;.and humans.


----------



## Energyvet

Don't want to be too predictable. That's when the snipers get you. (JK).


----------

